# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  Rani, robotic pill, Rani Therapeutics, San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

Contributors:

Rani Therapeutics

Novartis International AG

----------


## Airicist

Article "Novartis digs into health tech with bet on 'robotic pill'"

by Ben Hirschler
May 27, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Can 'Robotic' Pills Replace Injections?"
Mir Imran, With Google Backing, Hopes to Change Diabetes Treatment

by Timothy Hay
February 18, 2014

----------

